# electric nissan micra CVT



## Amerjack (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello from UK 

6month ago i start conversion my car on electric - nissan micra CVT gearbox.
Conversion is very cheap and very basic. 

http://electricnissanmicra.bloog.pl/

electric motor - 12Kw
controller - curtis 1221-6A7xx
Gearbox - nissan CVT
Battery - 4 x 12v-225Ah AGM 



Thanks for your attention, best wishes to all private converters
Jack


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

48v is a bit low for a car isnt it?

does the cvt make up for it?


----------



## Amerjack (Jun 1, 2014)

all work perfect. 
CVT gearbox is better on electric motor. 
now only cosmetic


----------



## Amerjack (Jun 1, 2014)

step by step


----------



## Amerjack (Jun 1, 2014)

part 2 - finish


----------



## Amerjack (Jun 1, 2014)

now only change battery on Lithium.


----------



## twright (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice car. How fast does it go? What kind of range do you have?


----------



## Amerjack (Jun 1, 2014)

twright said:


> Nice car. How fast does it go? What kind of range do you have?


Hi and thank you. 
Automatic gearbox CVT is perfect to electric car. I dont drive fast but in this moment easy i can drive 35/40mph that good - i dont try moore i dont need but i feel i can easy more. Range in this moment is wery small still i looking battery charger - now i need only 15miles per day i dont check yet how big range have my lovely micra. 
Maybe if i change settings in controller and i find good battery charger car give me more range and speed but in this moment i dont need more.


----------



## Amerjack (Jun 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeJi__T-iRg


----------



## stephen (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Id really like to know if your conversion is still running?

I had a look on http://electricnissanmicra.bloog.pl/, http://ev.forumchitchat.com/post/electric-nissan-micra-cvt-6861217?&trail=75 and http://www.evalbum.com/4897 but I cant seem to find any information about how the electric motor works with the CVT? 

did the ECU throw any error codes? is the CVT expecting any kind of electronic signal from the ECU or engine? 

is it simply a matter of "plug and play" besides making an adapter plate with the CVT?

what sort of RPM is the CVT expecting from the electric motor? doesn't a CVT expect that a motor will be running at it optimum efficiency?

someone kindly smashed my little 1.4l Toyota Starlet Diesel (named The Tic Tac) it is a very sad day. but maybe an opportunity to finally build that Dirt Cheap EV!

any videos of it running on the road? and it sounds kinda noisy..?

can anyone else chime in on this?

surely it cant be as simple as bolting it on..?

sorry to be rushed but Ive gotta get back to looking around for Nissan Micra/March K11's...

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry. Booze talkin


----------

